# Exo Terra Canopys WHY WHY WHY!!!



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Why are none of the major retailers selling the exo terra hood any more???

I cant seem to find them on any of the sites i trust......who do you trust that still has them??

Marina


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

it's because they are crap , over heat and melt/ set on fire. LOTS AND LOTS have been returned. if you use the halogen bulbs in them they have been found to get too hot and stop working. DONE.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

These ones? i can get others
http://youraccount.ekmpowershop11.c...rrior/lighting-canopies--light-bars-154-c.asp


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

serpentsupplies said:


> it's because they are crap , over heat and melt/ set on fire. LOTS AND LOTS have been returned. if you use the halogen bulbs in them they have been found to get too hot and stop working. DONE.


Interesting i must have missed this MeMO. I accidentally used a 40W and mine melted but obviously that was because it state nothing over 25W is to be used.

Marina


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

We have 2 of them running the exo terra compact UV bulbs and they don't seem to get too hot at all. Probably just people using to high wattage bulbs as already stated


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Doesn't the dual top even have a fan in it to help with the cooling? Halogen bulbs can get really hot even for the lower wattages though. The website says you can use up to 35w halogen bulbs which to me are really big. I use a 2 x 20 watt puck lights in my 60 x 45 x 60 cm and that is plenty of heat along with the UV tubes. I have them mounted on a canopy i made out of wood and the top of it doesn't get any hotter then any other canopy. 

The last time I was at my local reptile store that sells exo terra they had both the dual top and standadr canopys on sale. That is not going to help you because I am in canada but it just shows they haven't been pulled off the shelf.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

We stock them all at the shop where i work , i use a dual canopy myself and have never had any problems with it. it state (in tiny writing though) on the back of the box that 26w bulb is the max to be used


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought a "naturalistic terranium" hood in the end and can take one bulb of 60W but no higher.

Slightly better design on these ones and cost £22.

Marina


----------



## griffin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Southern Aquatics*



Marinam2 said:


> Why are none of the major retailers selling the exo terra hood any more???
> 
> I cant seem to find them on any of the sites i trust......who do you trust that still has them??
> 
> Marina



these are the cheapest around 

Southern Aquatics


----------



## finnrambo (Jan 1, 2010)

dual tops are aluninum and dont melt the compact top is for FLOURESCENTS ONLY NO HALOGENS its hard to beat the dual top


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

they are deffo still available....I bought one on saturday and as others have said it clearly states max 26 watt bulb.....Ive never had any probs with the others that I have...always found them to be OK to be honest. You can always have a look on Ebay cos Ive seen a few on there as well


----------

